# Best Way to get r33 skyline



## MFChop (Jul 28, 2004)

Please excuse me but im looking to get an r33 skyline rhd imported to the US. I saw this posted a while back anyone recomed them?
BATFA link

im looking to spend 15,000 in total for everything. Is this possible?


Please id appreciate any help possible


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that is a little cheap...


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Everything? Nope, you're not even clsoe. Cost of car+$25,000 and some change is what you'll have to pay for a legal car.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

i know im lookin to get one at around 23-27 near that age and im only 16 right now soo i think i have a good while to save im hoping to get it by 20 but who knows if i do get it i promise that im keeping it till the wheels fall off skyline will sumday be a....._*classic*!_


----------



## jspecdan (Jul 12, 2003)

...

if this site is for real, I better stop by before i leave japan. i need a car when i go back to the USA and I wouldn't mind having a skyline. what's gonna really bite your ass regarding cost is legalizing the car. i definitely wanna give them a visit sometime before the summer is over.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

is that for real?! that's pretty cheap..


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Those aren't cheap at all. Those are fairly standard prices in Japan, though a bit on the expensive side...but they are selling for export and most buyers don't know any better. But, you then has to add about another $25,000USD just to legalize the car for use on US roads.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i seen that sight before and me and my friend we gonna import them, then we realized how much it really cost.. you buy the car, its like 2k to ship and then another 25k to legalize it.. and dont think you will get passed all the people at ports thinking you wont have to legalize it..


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> and dont think you will get passed all the people at ports thinking you wont have to legalize it..


I will be bale to let you know this on Sept 1


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Costs can go over $2000. Thats why I didn't import my Skyline on the foreign owner 1-year exemption.



> *I will be bale to let you know this on Sept 1*




Blah...blah...blah. Same shit different day. And people wonder why those of us who actually DO KNOW about Skylines get pissy with a lot of kids online. Don't really care to know the answer because you can't deal with it....STOP ASKING THE GAWDDAMN QUESTIONS THEN! The illegal route has been tried before, MANY TIMES. Sure, it works for awhile...maybe, but with it being a Skyline and garnering so much attention, your 15 minutes of fame will go down in a crusher and a fine.

I don't mind helping people out, but when the "I'm so slick I can get away with it while you guys in Japan who tried for years to get your Skylines back are just SOL" attitude pops up, it pisses me off.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

actually ,that sie says tha shipping to LA is only $950.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

keep on dreaming buddy. good luck lol :dumbass: . if u have about 30k to spend go right ahead. plus u know how hard was to register my 180sx??. and fuck motorex they rip people off like if we were rich.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

mmmm, if it was a track only car couldn't you just get the 3 day temp permits for 23$ a pop? when my salvaged SER was awaiting the WA state patrol inspection that is all i could do to drive legally. you can get it past the ports can't you? why WOULDN't you be able to get it home on a temp pass and only drive it on the tracks?


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Wallenius wilhelmsen
2310 broening highway,suite100
Baltimore, Maryland 21224
USA

Tel: 410-633-0880



call them and ask them how "illegal" it is to import cars and get them through ports + customs. You may know a lot about Skylines and what not, but there is always ways around things.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Some people just have to learn the hard way...while some simply never learn at all.


----------



## chris_uk (Aug 6, 2004)

hi all, i live in the uk and currently looking to buy a r33 skyline! what would be the best model to have! i am 25 and insurance here in the uk is a killer on young drivers with high performance cars!

would love the gtr, but the gts is cheaper to insure!

what would you guys recommend?

cheers
chris
scotland


----------



## to4z_gtr (Aug 10, 2004)

*one palce I would really recommend*

http://www.monkys.jp/e/

these guys look like you give them a price, cash and they go to the auctions and they take about three weeks and they come back with a car. look at the site to get more info. 

peace out


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey chris, being a young driver in the UK, you're gonna get screwed. I know you didn't mention it and you may not even consider it, but considering how much non-car costs are going to eat you alive with a Skyline, have you ever considered starting out on a Pulsar GTi-R? 

Its called the baby GTR and they can be made very fast and handle like on rails. They don't have the top end of a GTR, but they also don't cost as much either. I know when you have your heart set on a Skyline, its hard to consider something else (been there, done that). But, to save you money and get valuable experience that you will appreciate later when you get a Skyline, perhaps a smaller and less expensive car may be the way to go.

Good luck whatever happens. :thumbup:


----------

